# camo tape on bow limbs?



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I dont know if I would put camo tape on limbs? It may damage the finish if yuo ever wanted to remove it?

Might wanna take a look at Skin-Ezz

http://www.skin-eez.net/


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

cabelas also has these slip covers you can put on the limbs. I would go with the skineez though. Allen makes a camo tape you can put on and it won't leave any residue or harm a finish if you take it off within a year. I put some on my paintball guns and it came off with nothing left on it.


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

The cloth camo tape works really well and will not hurt the finish. I've used it for years. Don't get the plastic "V-Tech" it sucks!


----------

